# Brother jet tx1800 Dtg printer help needed



## Azami1605 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi all

I have a brotherjet Dtg t1800 I have a problem when I print on black t shirt

I have pretreated the t shirt and then print white colour first and then colour print but the problem is instead of white print it prints black please look at the picture

I don't know how to add picture so I can share the settings and print outcome with you guyz
Thanks


----------

